# time difference USA/UK



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

One of these days, i'm going to stay up till the wee small hours, Say 2,3am and chat with the forum. That way i'l be contributing at the same time, instead of dropping off a bunch of responses when no-one else is around. Mind you, I'll prob need a few black russians to keep me awake so my contributions will be pretty naff
Theres a 4-7 hour time difference with America and UK, so when i'm asleep you're all chatting.....Mind you, when i'm having my morning coffee, i do enjoy logging in to see whats occuring while the USA sleeps.

Night night its 12 26am


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

We're not really all that chatty though.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah but...As anyone who knows me would testify... It's difficult enough to shut me up at the best of times. Imagine if i was synchronised with USA time. OMG The mind boggles. I'd be run out of town.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah I like this bunch here. I always thought it would be nice to cook together.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

oooooooohhh. call the food channel - alertalert!

IronChef vs. ChefTalk.... there's a concept!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Got to admit, Bughut... I also feel like a 'Billie no Mates' on occasions!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

True.

Gotta cunning plan... Just call me Baldrick

Why dont all the UK folk get together on forum. Say 3 am and we can have a virtual party with our US compadres. I'll bring the food. It'll be anywhere between 8 and 11 pm US time. Can we fit the Antipedes in and maybe even the rest of the world Dont know the time differences. I could ask Tessa if she fancies a party. What say you?

We'd need someone to synchronise and send out invites. Maybe even meet folk we havnt seen for a while eh?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

THREE AM???????  Are you MAD, wumman?! 

It's OK for those of you used to the nocturnal hours of the culinary world.... but I'm an academic.... Slumber calls WAAAAY before 12.00 midnight GMT!:lol:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Aw Ishbel, Just imagine, a one off late night, just when the forums getting busy. I dare ya


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah , webcam and new years eve..set em up, focus on the little buffet tables and see all the people eating everyones food, while we drink ourselves silly and chat with people online cause we set most of it up the day before. New Years starts out by New zealand doesn't it, just celebrate it all day long via members!

ok I have been drinking...but its still a good idea....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Gunnar, if you think that any Scot would be available online at Midnight on Hogmanay..... well, all I'm saying is that our reputation for partying is well-deserved....!


----------



## joshspyker (Jul 1, 2009)

The time zones really confuse me out.. I work in Hong Kong and it would be mostly noon when its midnight in the US. So, most of the posts I make are when the peeps in America are fast asleep!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

What we need is a little appliance of science eh?

Surely the boffins could come up with a system to synchronise us all.

I too sometimes get a bit fuddled with time diferences. I spent most of last year talking on the phone to my husband in Dubai constantly having to add/subtract hours while we talked. This year its Rio and he'll be talking on the ship at 4 in the pm while i'm clearing up the dinner dishes. Its a wee bit mind numbing keeping up sometimes. Or maybe its just me... :crazy:

Hey Gunnar. New year would be fab. I'll prob need the technology explained in slow-time, but what a hoot. Great idea...


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

see eBay item: 350206957550

one of those simple solutions . . . .


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry, dont savvy ebay. Not yet anyway. Wen i do, thats when my husband really needs to worry he he


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

it's a clock.

works wonders in keeping up with time zones.

you could look at the picture.

apparently it's not longer in production.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Hey - we're up for New Year's Eve round-the-world talkathon!

Being no-longer-young foodies, we usually go to bed about 9:45 (local) on New year's Eve, but with sufficient alcoholic bracing, could probably last for some time.

Once, when I was in the Navy, I was awakened at 2AM on a Tuesday morning to help run a search for a Russian nuclear sub, and didn't get to sleep again until about 4PM the following Friday. I couldn't do that again, but I could try. :roll:

Mike


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, West Coast chefs (dinner service) get off work, oh, starting at what, somewhere between 10 pm PDT (I think that is 5 am GMT?) and 1-2 am (8-9 am GMT).

Conversely, UK dinner service gets off at, say, 2200 GMT (3 pm PDT) to, oh, 0200 GMT (7 pm PDT)


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh.. So you think you have a bad time zone. Spend some of your sympathy on the ones who actually live east of England and have GMT+whatever.....
Yeah... Thats my whining for toaday... Thank you for reading...


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

is there a delay on posts too


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm unemployed right now and living my most natural hours, sleeping about 1 AM to 10 AM. In other words, I hit the hay at about 9 AM GMT. A virtual party would be fun, 'cept I'd see stuff I can't have


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Like what?

For you Yeti we'll ship


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL okay, some of your ales, smoked salmon, cheeses, and a lot of other things


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

HEY! 
The smoked salmon are our (Norwegians) stuff. 
Ill give them credit for the stinky, but still very good, cheese, the ale and all the other stuff.
But you have to give us the time to shine as well.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to visit Norway! (Even though your beer is too expensive)


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Somewhere in Norway


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just think....anytime for a New Year's Eve Party...Someone would be celebrating...you could have a 24 hour Marathon 

I think it runs like this
Nuku-alofa clocks in first at GMT +13
Auckland New Zealand at GMT +12
Eastern Australia at GMT +10 :bounce: my time!!
Adelaide Aust at GMT +9
Beijing China GMT +8hr
Perth Aust GMT +7 (but all Australian ones change with daylight saving in October..accch)
UK GMT +/-0 hehe oh really?
East Coast USA GMT -5
Central USA GMT -6
West Coast USA GMT -7hr

...and the list goes on. That's looking like a BIG hangover in the making:beer:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bughut,

Your comments are welcome anytime of the day, be it morn or night, savy ?

On this side of the world , even when we are awake, half the time we are asleep. 

We do the same as you, log in, see what is new, check out who has what to say, add our little spin, and log out. 
Life is fast paced and everyone is trying to just survive.
We come here because we love to cook.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Excuse me..... Scotland is FAMOUS for its smoked salmon - I thought yours was more gravadlax type of thing!:lips:


----------

